# 8 series how to remove wiper mechanism



## adrian c (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 95 840, the centre wiper mechanism has worn, but how on earth do you remove the outer wiper arm? Its got a wierd bolt fixinig, with a ball bearing underneath? How does it come off?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The weird bolt is a rather large TORX. I don't remember what size it is but it is rather uncommon. Only the special tool places seem to have them.

The mechanism under the wiper is the wiper pressure control system. It puts more pressure on the wiper at higher speeds to keep it from lifting.

Ring up Gerry here http://phoenixmotorsport.co.uk/index.php He is an expert on the 8 series--drives a supercharged 850CSI---and should have the tool in stock for sale or rental.

If you are near Camberly, Surry it might be educational to stop by a shop that specializes in 8 Series cars.


----------

